# Federal Visionists in the Days of John Owen



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a link to a post on my blog which highlights that the FV view of justification is nothing new:

Federal Visionists in the Days of John Owen « Reformed Covenanter


----------

